# Duyuru > Gündem >  Fehmi Koru'nun kardeşinin başına devlet kuşu!

## bozok

*Fehmi Koru’nun kardeşinin başına devlet kuşu!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 23/04/2008* 



Fehmi Koru’nun bir kardeşi var... Naci Koru... Yok, adam Mülkiyeli falan değil. Sıradan bir okuldan mezun ve dışişlerine girmiş... İngilizcesi de iyi değil.Vasat... Hal bu iken Naci Bey kardeşimiz AKP iktidarı ile beraber yürümüş ve büyümüş... 

Adam önce ABD’de şikago’da başkonsolos olmuş ki, bu göreve gelmek için çok iyi bir sicile ve birikime, yani bir kaç lisan bilmek ve uluslararası deneyimli olmak gerekiyor. Naci Koru’da bunlar yok ama çok önemli bir özelliği var.. 

Ne midir?.. 

Ağabeyinin arkadaşı Abdullah Gül o günlerde Dışişleri Bakanlığı koltuğunda oturmaktadır... 

Bitmedi... 

Aynı Naci Koru bu konsolosluk görevinden sonra Türkiye için birinci sınıf sayılan ve çok önem atfedilen bir yere Suudi Arabistan’a büyükelçi olarak atanıyor... 

Arabistan AKP güruhu ve Cumhurbaşkanı Gül için çok önemli, nitekim o öneme binaen oraya Naci Koru gönderiliyor... 

Görüyorsunuz, Fehmi Efendi TMSF medyasından halkın parası ile her ay onlarca milyar lirayı yaptığı uyduruk bir program için alırken kardeşi de bürokrasi de uçuyor da uçuyor...

Ne diyelim gün ola harman ola...

----------

